# Portugal Superliga 02-05 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2009)

02 Oct 20:15 Academica v Maritimo  2.37 3.00 3.00   
03 Oct 17:00 Naval v Rio Ave  2.37 3.00 3.00   
03 Oct 21:15 Braga v Vitoria Setubal  1.40 4.00 8.00   
04 Oct 16:00 Leixoes v Uniao Leiria  2.00 3.00 3.75   
04 Oct 18:00 Sporting v Belenenses  1.30 4.50 8.50  
04 Oct 20:15 Olhanense v FC Porto  5.50 3.60 1.57   
05 Oct 18:00 Nacional v Guimaraes  2.25 3.00 3.10   
05 Oct 20:15 Pacos Ferreira v Benfica  6.50 3.60 1.50


----------



## wierzba (Oct 14, 2009)

Injury Portugal League

http://ligaportugalska.com/index.php?page=kontuzje

Kontuzje = Injury in English


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you have english version of the site, I can see the injured players, but I dont understand what the injury is.


----------



## wierzba (Oct 20, 2009)

english version
http://ligaportugalska.com/index.php?page=injury


----------

